# Podiatry



## bella2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm a new coder, coding podiatry procedures for the first time, needless to say I'm struggling a little bit. I was hoping someone from the list could give me a correct sequential coding of a procedure for both Medicare and other Ins. companies. (Modifiers are killing me on this one)
Thanks a Bunch,
Sandra

Dx: Heloma molle bilateral fourth web spaces as well as hammertoe deformity, left fourth and fifth digits bilaterally as well as granuloma left hallux.

Procedure: Excision of granulation tissue of left hallux as well as PIPJ arthroplasty bilateral fifth digit as well as syndactylization bilateral fouth web spaces.


----------

